# newbie needing to know



## octave236 (Dec 4, 2002)

for all the people who know what there talking about ... im tired of smoke being blown up my ass by the local ricer shop that i never see nissans at ... only honda civics and a pretty tight eclipse ... what would be better ... sr20det or sr20de-t ... im sure this has been covered befor but this is sorta the first time ive been a member on a forum ... the guy up at my track run sr20de-t with a custom setup .. to much crap to type but not as much stuff as ive seen befor on other threads ... and he runs 7.20 in the 1/8 mile .... we dont have a 1/4 mile near by ... people told me he had a s15 sr20det but thats not the case. anyway back to the question at hand ... spend 2 grand on sr20det bluebird or pay 600 for a sr20de and add a t3/t04 set up ...


----------

